# How many have similar ... ?



## Ummwhatnow (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi, new here, Ive seen quite a few posts here which are a carbon copy of my issues.

Id really appreciate it if anyone with similar would reply, this will help me when next visiting my GP (Ill be printing the thread out and taking along with me)

1. I cannot smell anything but since I started working in offices 15 years ago Ive received very unsubtle and unrequested feedback from others regarding fecal smell

2. This has gotten worse with every year to the point it is now really really severe and Ive now had to give up work

3. My close family and girlfriend cant smell anything which suggests to me in a safe environment this is less of an issue

4. What I suffer from is not wind or flatulence in the usual sense (I get enough of that to know the difference)

5. When my LG is bad I can feel heat come from the anus, I can feel it on my legs when wearing trousers

6. Every doctor and colorectal medical professional I have seen has dismissed what I am saying (apparently people are winding me up, but I must say I havent found 15 years of bullying and harassment terribly amusing)

7. My LG is far worse when sitting down (especially for long periods)

8. My LG is often very bad after going to the toilet with a complete evacuation... almost like emptying is a bad thing. Historically I was diagnosed with Anismus and struggled to go, but these days Im going 3 times a day usually

9. Im wondering how much if this is now psychological due to 15 years down the rabbit hole of insults, harassment etc. Of course there is some element of paranoia that manifests from this, but it doesnt mean the problem isnt real!

10. Ive tried everything from biofeedback to VSL-3, nothing works so far

Please could anyone who is or has suffered from similar please reply on this thread - it would be much appreciated (maybe say out of the 10 points how many were applicable to you)

To everyone else in the same boat, I feel your pain, chin up


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

1) I have a sedentary lifestyle as a student.

2) I strained very hard before I got this. Approximately 2 years now.

3) Dismissed by doctors, done colonoscopy, anal manometry, breath tests, biofeedback. Cured internal hemorrhoids, found out that I was lactose intolerant, and biofeedback helped me defecate properly (techniques can be found online)

4) currently in college, last 3 semesters were the death of me.

5) currently on the low sulfur diet of only whole wheat pasta, cucumbers, zucchini, eggplant, and sometimes chicken. Also supplementing with charcoal and chlorophyllin to reduce the smell.

6) When I sit for too long or when I get nervous, sphincter contracts, unable to relax. Pressure on pelvic floor/anus.

7) before 2 weeks of exercise, I have been unable to hold gas,and I had constant warm air but now after pelvic floor squats, sometimes dumbbell exercises, I can hold some gas, and the feeling of bubbles escaping me came back. Overall slight improvement.

8) my family can't smell me either. I can only smell myself after eating protein.

9) I have been to psychiatrists, been put on risperdal for obsessive thoughts and mirtazapine for trauma and anxiety. They did not work for me, but the diet and supplements proved to be more helpful for anxiety. I will always be reminded of lg as long as I can feel it escape me. Relaxation techniques help.

10) everyone has different causes to their lg. I am focusing on the exercise theory because that's what my body is telling me. The pressure I feel on the pelvic floor wants me to get up. There is no immediate cure for this. If you're adamant something you try is working, keep at it for the long-run.


----------



## Smells_and_Bells (Jan 14, 2018)

I copied and pasted because you and I have very similar LG.

1. I cannot smell feces, but I can smell food. Whatever I ate comes through and the feces part doesnt get picked up by my nose bc Im use to it. There has been periods where I filled up an entire cathedral ceiling courtroom with FBO, dont know how thats even possible since I shower sometimes 3 times a day.

2. This has also gotten worse for me over the last 10 years. Has normal jobs and had to quit them all bc of harassment and couldnt be around ppl. Now self employed, not around ppl too often and the ones I am around is small. They either cant smell anything or dont care (rare).

3. I live alone now, but when I lived with my parents/siblings they couldnt and could. It was off and on type of thing, majority being couldnt. Ive had girlfriends in the past, some could and some couldnt. It also wasnt as bad as it is now. Havent had a relationship since 2013-14.

4. What I suffer from is not wind or flatulence, its not that I cant control my flatulence; its that I have none. There no grumbles or pops or any noise of any kind from my stomach. No burps either, which is also gas. How it continues to produce smell for 24/7 is a straight up mystery. If its gas, its absoutley stunning that my body can continuously make it 24/7 all year long without a break.

5. When Im out in public my anus gets warmer and starts to sweat. The more nervous/anxious, the warmer and more sweat which contributes to the smell. I also get these cold sweats too and flushed face. I try not to sit for long periods of time, standing and running most of the day. Also feel bubbles escaping when I sit coming from my anus.

6. Ive only been to 3 docs, including my PCP who Ive been seeing since I was a child. He doesnt say anything, but his face says it all. GI and colorectal doc both politely said theres nothing wrong with me and its in my head. Has dissuaded me from making further inquisitions, but thats changed as Im in the process of getting a referral from my PCP to see a proctologist. Armed with knowledge off this site from users, hopefully this gives me an upper hand in acquiring a diagonai.

7. My LG is far worse all the time, I cant notice a difference except being in public places around ppl, indoors. Lines at stores or waiting rooms somehow exacerbate my FBO.

8. My LG is often very bad after going to the toilet with a complete evacuation. Instead of feces mixed with food, its fresh feces. Ill even use a small enema to make sure everything is out and it still smells like fresh sewage. If I have an incomplete BM or just cant go, the smell seems to not be intense and mixed with whatever I ate earlier. This has lead me to a diet with supplements to replenish vitamins/proteins Im not getting daily.

9. Im sure theres a huge psychological impact this has had on me from harassment and subtle social actions by people. Had ppl talk in other languages as Im standing in front of them, ppl at previous jobs say do you smell that? to other ppl as Im standing right there. Making comments on the smell itself saying it smells like diarrhea dripping down his leg while Im in hearing distance of them. Even when I do finally get a hold on this, not only will I have to see a psychiatrist, but probably have a hard time getting intimate or even trusting another person. Ill also open windows in cares, always wonder if I smell, always watching ppls reactions while Im around them.

10. Ive tried a lot of non invasive (surgical) procedures, a lot from this site and other sites, users in this site, studies/books, etc. Im hoping once I get into a proctologist, it will open up some new doors to try and fight this. Other than that, its basically a management only situation for me. Diet, exercise, stay positive is how Im taking it, with exercise taking the top step.

My theory is long term constipation has knock out my feeling of having a BM and made my sphincter/pelvis muscles extremely weak. This leads to BMs not completely evacuated which basically sit and stew inside of me causing an odor to last 24/7 all year long. Ive giving up on the theory about gas leaking bc I dont gave gas and its impossible for our bodies to produce that much gas/day for years without stopping. The only thing that could do that is a nuclear power plant and theres nothing radioactive inside me, afaik. Now why it smells worse after a complete BM, I have no idea bc according to my theory, there should be no smell after that, but there is.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

1) I smell myself consistently

2) Had it for 4 months, really not fun..

3) Family cant smell anything even when I can

4) I have 0 idea what exactly is causing this much gas to be produced

5) Anus always feels warm

6) Medical family, yet they themselves still dismiss me

7) Yes same, its bad when sitting down

8)No difference either way

9). A lot is definitely mental but weve been through a lot so its understandable

10) On same diet as Calm, have noticed a reduction in smell but not frequency of lg


----------



## Sufferer25 (Dec 8, 2017)

1. I cannot smell anything relating to my own Leakygas as well as many others have stated family and those their in a relationship with seem to not be able to tell its there, while at work i've gotten many comments sucks as(why would i sit around your nasty ass, some people don't know how to wipe their ass, etc etc) definitely not a figment of my imagination. When it gets real bad mainly from physical activity and i go to the stall i almost get the sensation of an over pungent stale or semi sweet smell, its very hard to notice and if not for attempts to really notice it id have passed it off as just some other irregular smell in the bathrooms.

2. I'm currently going on 4 to 5 years now, and I can attest that it also got worse overtime while i didn't know what to do and was looking for answers, recently with exercise and a healthy diet i can certainly say many signs of improvement have come and i feel like i'm starting to get it under control (Mainly potency, time it takes for it to show)

3. Anxiety from strangers really provokes my leakygas, I even consider strangers people i've worked with for months or years, just the thought of being a burden to their nose is enough to set it off, in a work environment of my own it seems to be a whole lot less invasive.

4. Mine is not flatulence either.

5. The heat is always the telltale sign for me that the leakygas is occurring as well as sometimes a feeling of debris being right at the anus while when checked nothing is there in the slightest. It always occurs from physical activity or anxiety causing situations. The feeling i have is the warmth right at the anus.

6. All the doctors i've seen can never seem to find anything wrong and i have to push them in order to advance my case with studies and tests, they as well say they cant ever smell anything while i'm at an appointment with them and I bring up the bad odor problem.

7. In a public setting the leakygas getting worse while sitting has occurred to me, id guess mine relates to thinking about it, and therefore surprise it decides to show up to make everything worse, at home though never does it worsen over time from sitting.

8. My LG use to get worse such as yours after having a bowel movement which terrified me so i tried my upmost to never use the restroom at work, but after my recent exercises and diet the bathroom almost seems to alleviate the smell and warmth around my anus for a decent period of time anyways. Seems like the attempt to hold it in for myself almost makes it worse, but this is only a recent development which i equate to my exercises and diet.

9. Don't really need to restate what everyone else states on this point, were all sort of in agreement here.

10. I've tried a few things such as hemorrhoid banding/injections, colonoscopy, candida diet(Crock of shit), manometry(Biofeedback), lots and lots of exercises.

I'm not going to try and swing you one way or the other because were all the same but still different, theres 2 sides as to what people believe are the primary factors and those groups are Dietary, and the other being Exercise. The diet folks have seem to found a diet that reduces the smell entirely through a severely strict and nutrition lacking diet, while the exercise side has members who have completely cured the issue with the feelings and smell dissipating. I myself am of the theory that exercise is the solution, but know whichever that you choose you will need to be very strict on yourself and do what needs to be done, it might even take months to see some results but you need to find your motivation to push through and continue. Everyone I believe when they have a bad episode they lose every bit of motivation and gain a fuck it mentality, but thats the point you need to be the strongest and push through knowing that things will get better, for me and everyone else i believe are willing to give everything for this issue to be solved, but in the face of the overwhelming work it can be very daunting and almost disheartening, but just keep going and do your best.

Goodluck


----------



## Ummwhatnow (Feb 20, 2018)

I've had a few Stella's so I'm a bit cruder than usual... no fucking offence intended mother fuckers!!

Thanks to everyone who has replied, as I read in another post I really wonder how many people visit this forum and post their symptoms and then vanish, because as everyone knows we do not get taken seriously by the medical world. And how many people with similar issues don't find this forum and think it's just them???? Hundreds since this specific forum section was created? Thousands????

I know what you're going through bells, my life is one repeating cycle of get a job, take the abuse, implode and quit when I can't take any more, recharge when I have no job, then get another job and repeat. Use drugs and alcohol to cope whilst employed. This is no way to live. Unfortunately I don't have any obvious skills that I can use to take the self employment route. I'm thinking of retraining but at 37 that's not straight forward.

I really do sympathise with everyone else on this forum, I've thought about suicide, eternal oblivion and unconciousness seems infinitely better than the hell of living with LG - but I cannot do that to the good people in my life.

Obviously (from another thread) a fair few people have considered colostomy, me too, I'd easily swap an arm, leg, foot or hand to be free of LG and be able to earn a respectable living without the constant psychological agony of this condition. That we have a an unrecognised condition and get absolutely bagged by cunts at work, school, college etc. is something that needs to change - this is worse than any other disability I've ever heard of because we get treated like people with leporasy - and no disrespect to them, who am I to judge? And who has the balls to be the first to go to a mainstream media outlet with these issues in an attempt to gain some recognition for the condition. Not sure that's me.

What I do know is that I genuinely believe it would help our common cause if everyone who has LG related issues and posts here doesn't disappear and we unite to force the medical world to take us seriously instead of saying we have IBS or a mental problem (FFS).

I wouldn't mind if this whole nightmare was a fucking psychological flaw... so cure me then if that's the case... I'm open minded to all and any psychological treatment, but as others on the forum will know, no one (medical professional or not) takes us seriously when we try and explain what LG is...the huge barrier to having the balls to even tell a family member (never mind a doctor) about this condition is holding us all back.

I will try and take some time and read posts on this forum in depth and try and produce some kind of yes no questionnaire regarding symptoms. I don't give a fuck about being some forum hero, I just think if there are enough of us with this problem, let's be willing to go on the record, meet, and force the medical community to recognise this condition and give it a name - and please god let it not be "leaky gas". As much as I appreciate straight talking I don't want to tell anyone I have a condition called "leaky gas". This bullshit name isn't doing any of us any favours.



Smells_and_Bells said:


> I copied and pasted because you and I have very similar LG.
> 1. I cannot smell feces, but I can smell food. Whatever I ate comes through and the feces part doesnt get picked up by my nose bc Im use to it. There has been periods where I filled up an entire cathedral ceiling courtroom with FBO, dont know how thats even possible since I shower sometimes 3 times a day.
> 2. This has also gotten worse for me over the last 10 years. Has normal jobs and had to quit them all bc of harassment and couldnt be around ppl. Now self employed, not around ppl too often and the ones I am around is small. They either cant smell anything or dont care (rare).
> 3. I live alone now, but when I lived with my parents/siblings they couldnt and could. It was off and on type of thing, majority being couldnt. Ive had girlfriends in the past, some could and some couldnt. It also wasnt as bad as it is now. Havent had a relationship since 2013-14.
> ...


----------



## Smells_and_Bells (Jan 14, 2018)

Sorry my name offends you, its all I could think of at the moment. My username is different on discord. Im in the same boat as everyone else here. Sometimes its nice to sit back and laugh at little bit instead of being wound up so tight. A lot of us suffer from depression and anxiety too, so its nice to know theres a judge free forum that lets us all express ourselves freely without criticizing or demoralizing one another.


----------



## Smells_and_Bells (Jan 14, 2018)

@ummwhat - I feel your frustration and know exactly how you feel because I too go through this. Its a never ending cycle for me, except Im self employed. Ive been through a ton of jobs and harassment as this has been going on for 10 years. Its crazy to even say that out loud, its a long time.

Maybe why healthcare professionals dont take us seriously is because we are all hiding behind the curtain. Im guilty of this too. We use a forum that strives on anonymity to hide our identities. Maybe this is why we arent taking seriously by doctors. A lot of Medical forums like ones for cancer are similar to Facebook. Theres enough resources and information on its users for a doctor to reach out to those people for treatments; rather than us trying to find a needle in a hay stack. They also have experts who chime in when a user suggests a treatment and not just going by word of mouth. I dont think its the media as what we need, but a better way for doctors to find the patients they are trying to treat. We live in a big world and this forum is a little blip, not enough to make a splash yet. We have no doctor lists, no Medical professional who work in this speciality, and now way of knowing whos treating patients like us. Idk maybe Im crazy too.


----------



## Smells_and_Bells (Jan 14, 2018)

Double post


----------



## Ummwhatnow (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm not trying to put you down, I'm just saying you're not defined by medical problems, that isn't your identity. I just find it a bit defeatist is all, enough people mock us without mocking ourselves, it's not a personal hygiene issue, it's a medical issue that the medical world cannot be bothered to investigate...



Smells_and_Bells said:


> Sorry my name offends you, its all I could think of at the moment. My username is different on discord. Im in the same boat as everyone else here. Sometimes its nice to sit back and laugh at little bit instead of being would so tight. A lot of us suffer from depression and anxiety too, so its nice to know theres a judge free forum that lets us all express ourselves equally without criticizing or demoralizing one another.


----------



## Smells_and_Bells (Jan 14, 2018)

@ummwhat I edited a post above after reading your post. Dont want to waste space.


----------



## Ummwhatnow (Feb 20, 2018)

I hear you and I am NOT putting you down in any way, we have the same problem.

I've just quit a well paid job of 9 years because of "LG", I'm trying to convince medical professionals I've been dealing with for over a year to understand that LG is real, it's unbelievably frustrating because I shouldn't have to explain but most gastros have never heard of LG because people are afraid to say they have this problem.

All I want from a gastro / colorectal specialist is to listen objectively... the ones I am dealing with now are either pretending not to have heard of it or have legitimately never been pushed on the subject (which is presumably due to embarrassment)

People on this forum need to stop pretending they are doctors and instead meet up and find a way to convince the medical establishment that this is real

I'm willing to meet you and everyone else in this forum... just stop the self diagnosis, and instead let's make a collective case that the medical community cannot ignore.

I came here recently and posted my issues... if everyone just posts their issues and fucks off afterwards or lurks, how is that helpful!



Smells_and_Bells said:


> @ummwhat I edited a post above after reading your post. Dont want to waste space.


----------



## Optimistical (Jan 7, 2018)

I think it would be great to compile a large pool of data surrounding symtpoms and experiences of sufferers and find a more "medically sound" term to apply this issue to, although as of current, it falls under the wider umbrella of "pelvic floor dyssnergia"

I suggested "chronic hypertonic pelvic floor syndrome" in your other thread, due to this shared issue seeming to be the underlying cause for many people experiencing this loss of proper signaling to the pelvic floor thus weakening/numbing the muscles/nerves that keep the area continent to gas or sealed off from the environment.

but it might just be that pelvic floor dssynergia or dysfunction is the best term so far


----------



## Smells_and_Bells (Jan 14, 2018)

Sorry my name offends you, its all I got think of at the moment. My username is different on discord. Im in the same boat as everyone else here. Sometimes its nice to sit back and laugh at little bit instead of being would so tight. A lot of us suffer from depression and anxiety too, so its nice to know theres a judge free forum that lets us all express ourselves equally without criticizing or demoralizing one another.


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hello all,

Well maybe I m a bit late to the party but I thought I might also compare and contrast to your symptoms Ummwhatnow :-

1. I get bad reactions all day everyday unfortunately but most of the time I can't smell myself at all. However I have now and again got the odd bad smell from myself, it could be fecal, garbage or a sort of burning odor quite often. I have gotten a fair amount of "ugh did you just fart?" comments down through the years so I m guessing I quite often have a flatulence smell though I can't detect that one myself at all.
I have an immense amount of luck in that I have a group of really nice colleagues at work who don't make too much of a fuss about how I smell. I

1. I get bad reactions all day everyday unfortunately but most of the time I can't smell myself at all. However I have now and again got the odd bad smell from myself, it could be fecal, garbage or a sort of burning odor quite often. I have gotten a fair amount of "ugh did you just fart?" comments down through the years so I m guessing I quite often have a flatulence smell though I can't detect that one myself at all.
I have an immense amount of luck in that I have a group of really nice colleagues at work who don't make too much of a fuss about how I smell considering how unpleasant it must be to be in my presence.

2. As you get older I think your digestive system isn't as robust so unfortunately our problem does seem to get worse with age. I have found that myself, foods which I used to be able to have and not cause too much of a problem now can be trigger foods for my lg to flare up. However one tip I can definitely give is that a few years ago I gave up red meat and most dairy products and that did lessen those nightmare days when my lg was totally out of control.

3. Unfortunately my family can smell me though I have seen a fair few posters on here saying like you their families can't. My girlfriend can't smell me for the very good reason I don't have one! Seriously though I am very happy for you that you have someone to share your life with. I have absolutely zero confidence with women seeing that smelling of [email protected] and fart as I do I probably wouldn't be any lady's idea of a dream date 
Btw though my family can smell me I do agree with you that being in a safe environment does help a lot, no question the more stressed I am the more I smell.

4. Yes I'm the exact same. Like when I get normal flatulence and feel the need to pass gas I can hold it in when I need to. But all those times I mentioned where people would make comments like "who farted" I absolutely felt nothing at all, no sensation of passing gas or anything.

5. Sort of similar here too, I don't feel any heat from my legs but now and again I do feel a lot of heat down below (insert your own Johnny Cash/ring of fire joke here).

6. Yep doctors don't take our condition seriously at all. I guess it's such a freakishly rare condition we have they don't even realise it exists. I remember a sufferer on another forum tell me her father was a gp and he was totally at a loss on how to help her. One thing I did get diagnosed with was having small bacterial intestinal overgrowth (s.i.b.o.). I would bet a week's salary most of the people on here would get tested positive for it if they went for a test.

7. and 8. To be honest I would differ from you on these two. Interesting that you say it can get worse after a complete bowel evacuation, a few people on here have mentioned thats the one thing that reduces their odour. I'm glad though you are able to now go regularly. I have never had any problems with constipation thankfully but an awful lot of people on here complain of having it.

9. Unfortunately it's all too real for me. I get small scale reactions practically everyday and sadly have some really nightmare encounters with people down through the years where they've made it clear they want me out of their presence NOW. Not to mention all the ridicule that has been directed at me.
I totally agree with you that the psychological toll on us must be immense. Perhaps I might be paranoid at times. As I mentioned before I can never feel anything or usually smell anything so it's only by other reactions that I realise something is wrong. Consequently I m always on edge whenever I m in company, constantly worried I might be stinking the joint out and people are too polite to say anything. It might be there are times when I don't smell that bad but I have no way of knowing that. It's left me an incredibly anxious person as I m guessing you and nearly all lg sufferers are.

10. I ve tried a fair few things too including vsl but no luck so far. I did read a very interesting comment once where a sufferer was explaining that like us he tried a good few things to get rid of his odour condition all to no avail but when he started to do some of those things together in concert with each other he started to see progress.
I suppose one thing to keep in mind is that whatever we have it probably will take a few months minimum to toyally get rid of it. Beware anyone coming along promising a magic bullet solution, try this and hey presto everything will suddenly be ok.
If its a bacterial problem you have (I m pretty sure thats the case with me though I totally accept many other posters have identified some sort of anatomical problem as their culprit) its going to take a while alright to fix. I saw one doctor write that to change your bacterial make up through diet it would take a minimum of three months but it could take a year, the average being six months.
Vsl is a very good probiotic to take but another good one is a probiotic drink called symprove. Even the makers of symprove say though that you'd have to take it for three months at least to work.

I really admire your proactive can do attitude to this terrible condition Umm... , it's a great idea of yours that there should be more cooperation among posters here to see how we can make some progress on this. One thing if you don't mind me saying is that I really really do hope you don't go for a colostomy at least until you have exhausted every other possible cure first. Imagine having the trauma of undergoing a colostomy only to find your lg condition is still the same. Perhaps if it's a structural problem with your lower colon for example it may work but I really don't see it working if it's a bacterial problem, the odourous compounds they generate will get out some way, if not through your behind then through the pores on your skin or through your breath. Its such a pity there doesnt seem to be any medical research going on out there to provide us with answers


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hey Pengu,

Thanks a mil for the invite,I'd love to join!


----------



## billybillbob (Aug 12, 2016)

1. When I'm in class, people around me breathe out really hard, casually cover their noses, and lean away from me.

2. My problem started with excessive gas in freshman year high school, transformed into LG by middle of sophomore year.

3. I don't feel the "heat" when I'm sitting around at home around my parents, only in public.

4. I imagine something like cigarette smoke seeping out of my ass

5. I feel heat also. There's also this very subtle feeling in my gut, I don't know how to describe it.

6. Went to three different gastros, they said it was my diet, it wasn't. I asked my primary doctor if it could be caused by pelvic floor muscle and he laughed in my face.

7. It's worse sitting down for me also. I think it's cause when you sit down, your pelvic floor muscles don't flex as much.

8. Usually I don't smell it myself, but I smell it after I poop in the morning.

9. In my senior year high school, my first class was at 8am. Usually, my LG isn't so bad at 8am because I poop before going to school. But the first day of class, I got assigned to sit next to my crush, and I guess the more I tried to hold it in, the more it came out. She changed seats 2 days later, feelsbad...


----------



## TheCarl (Mar 14, 2016)

Smells_and_Bells said:


> @ummwhat - I feel your frustration and know exactly how you feel because I too go through this. Its a never ending cycle for me, except Im self employed. Ive been through a ton of jobs and harassment as this has been going on for 10 years. Its crazy to even say that out loud, its a long time.
> Maybe why healthcare professionals dont take us seriously is because we are all hiding behind the curtain. Im guilty of this too. We use a forum that strives on anonymity to hide our identities. Maybe this is why we arent taking seriously by doctors. A lot of Medical forums like ones for cancer are similar to Facebook. Theres enough resources and information on its users for a doctor to reach out to those people for treatments; rather than us trying to find a needle in a hay stack. They also have experts who chime in when a user suggests a treatment and not just going by word of mouth. I dont think its the media as what we need, but a better way for doctors to find the patients they are trying to treat. We live in a big world and this forum is a little blip, not enough to make a splash yet. We have no doctor lists, no Medical professional who work in this speciality, and now way of knowing whos treating patients like us. Idk maybe Im crazy too.


Couldn't agrre more. i am very grateful that this blog exist, but we as a community of lg must do more to make the scientific world open up their eyes for us. We actually have to start writing papers avout the condition ourselves. Doing our own research etc. First step could be to simply gather a lot of info from users of this forum.


----------



## lone_wolf777 (Dec 20, 2017)

#7 especially caught my eye

I noticed the same thing with myself. However I'm beginning to suspect we're over analyzing the situation. For example: imagine person A. who is running with a trail of leaky gas behind him. And person B. who is sitting still and is surrounded by his own leaky gas. Logically speaking, who would be more likely to notice the smell? Just my personal theory.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

TheCarl said:


> Couldn't agrre more. i am very grateful that this blog exist, but we as a community of lg must do more to make the scientific world open up their eyes for us. We actually have to start writing papers avout the condition ourselves. Doing our own research etc. First step could be to simply gather a lot of info from users of this forum.


We have a support chat as well


----------



## ummmmmmwhatnow (Jul 28, 2021)

yellow11 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Well maybe I m a bit late to the party but I thought I might also compare and contrast to your symptoms Ummwhatnow :-
> 
> ...


Hey, after a few years of booze, drugs and unemployment I'm back... ish... had to set up a new account due to email change 

Thank you for your reply and support, Carl.

Interestingly, I've noted a couple of NHS links that seem to now acknowledge LG to some extent...



https://www.stmarkshospital.nhs.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Anal-sphincter-exercises-for-leakage.pdf





https://www.wsh.nhs.uk/CMS-Documents/Patient-leaflets/Physiotherapy/6394-1-Exercises-to-strengthen-the-external-anal-sphincter-for-people-with-leakage-from-the-bowel.pdf



I made a formal complaint to the NHS Trust that was treating me, but it was rejected at Ombudsman / Parliamentary stage, presumably because it was anus-related

I can't say I have made any progress since my original posts, but since pandemic there are a lot more remote jobs which is a positive


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

I am 48 yo and have had this problem since I was at least 10 yo.
I usually have gas at some level everyday. 
Occasionally I will have a day where I am happy to be alive because I "believe" that somehow a miracle happened and I think that I do not have gas today! 
I will feel non-bloated, won't feel the need to fart, then when at the office people will start opening windows and spraying air freshener. Or people will put a finger underneath their noses and chuckle. 
My parents never smelled me when I was growing up so I could not explain to them that this was really happening. 
When I could get my mother to take me to see a doctor, the doctor would never be able to help me and would even make some pretty disrespectful comments. 
My 11yo son doesn't have any issues letting me know that I am making stinky farts and embarrassing him. 

I am eating meals that are a single item such as eating a plate of a vegetable or piece of meat and waiting 3-4 hours before eating anything else and writing down how I react after each. 
This has been really helpful because foods that I thought bothered me before are just fine when not combined with anything else. 

I am realizing that I seem to have a big problems with fats and oils. 

I had a steak the other day with olive oil sautéed mushrooms a piece of steak and goat cheese. I got so bloated and crampy and the gas was rank. so the next night I had the steak with the same goat cheese and was just fine. 

I got sick because of the olive oil and the fatty steak did not mix in my system. 

I also tried the same mushrooms by themselves with no issue. 

Anyways, this is how I am going about tracking my issues down.


----------

